# Show your harness/walking gear



## macster (Oct 27, 2011)

I just love looking at what kind of stuff other people have for there Chi, so therefore I opend this topic.
As the title says: *Show a picture of your Chi in his walking gear.*

I`ll start: Mac in his Puppia downtown B harness, size S.
We got it for X-mass and im realy happy with it. Now I don`t have to put 
on his coat if we go for a quick pee. Its verry soft and warm and I like the 
look of it. Maybe its a bit tacky, but I think thats what makes it fun  

 

Who`s next!?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

That is not tacky at all, it's hip! 
Mac is styling! Love it.


----------



## macster (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks!! I think it looks cute to, but my boyfriend doesnt like the 'bling' on the back.. Ahh men..

Do you have any photos to show?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I LOVE Macs harness. Beautiful! 

Here's a few of Brody's ....

Camo -









On the beach in blue plaid -









Christmas plaid with fur lining -









A custom made harness and leash from a friend - (thanks Mandy!)









Another blue camo - this one is cotton material and very lightweight -









Summery blue striped puppia -

















Another custom made harness from a friend -









A little jean jacket harness - (he's eating a konas chip)









I'm sure I have more, but these are the ones I had saved on photobucket.


----------



## macster (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing!!
I`m in LOVE with Brody, he is so beautyful!!
All the harnesses look good on him 
Love the first one the best, is it the mesh one or cotton? 
And 2nd the santa harness, so cute! I tried to convince my BF that
it would be so cute for X-mass, but I was unsuccesfull..


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

macster said:


> Thanks!! I think it looks cute to, but my boyfriend doesnt like the 'bling' on the back.. Ahh men..
> 
> Do you have any photos to show?



The bling is the best part! 

I'll go take a couple pics for you. Chanel has numerous harnesses, 
our favorites are usually Puppia, nothing beats the comfort.


----------



## macster (Oct 27, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> The bling is the best part!
> 
> I'll go take a couple pics for you. Chanel has numerous harnesses,
> our favorites are usually Puppia, nothing beats the comfort.



Hahah Yea, I know right! But try to explain that to a 25 year old guy.. 
Luckily us girls know better 

I love Puppia 2! I also have a Ipuppyone T-harness, I like the quality for the price you pay, but it does not beat Puppia 
Also like the Buddy Belts, downside is the high bprice and the fact that it can`t be worn to the beach sinds leather does not like salt water.. 

Can`t wait to see youre pics!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

macster said:


> Thank you so much for sharing!!
> I`m in LOVE with Brody, he is so beautyful!!
> All the harnesses look good on him
> Love the first one the best, is it the mesh one or cotton?
> ...


Thanks!! 

It's kind of a thick mesh. Here's a better pic ....


----------



## macster (Oct 27, 2011)

That is one cool looking harness! Thanks


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Haha, I really tried to hurry up and deliver some pics!!! 

Alrighty, here are just a couple because I don't want to annoy Chanel with too
many pictures, lol. Maybe I'll post some more harness pictures another day. 




Hip Doggie step in leopard harness.(one of my favorites, it is SO soft and easy to put on over winter clothes)










Cute, soft, polka dot ribbon harness.
I can't remember the brand name of this one, but I know it's made in Montreal.










Pink polka dot Puppia



















Leopard harness is from Pet Edge I believe.










Yellow mesh harness from Puppia.



















And this is just to show you that I love bling too! lol
Chanel has a pretty nice collection of "diamonds", haha.










:flower:


----------



## macster (Oct 27, 2011)

Aw how nice of you!!
Youve got a lot of pretty harnesses, and she looks so cute in all of them!
You also got a couple of brands we don`t have here, like the first one.
Looks realy chique! Handy to have a harness that you can throw over
a winter coat. I use a harness of Rogz for that, its simpel but does the job


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

macster said:


> Aw how nice of you!!
> Youve got a lot of pretty harnesses, and she looks so cute in all of them!
> You also got a couple of brands we don`t have here, like the first one.
> Looks realy chique!



You can always get it online if you like it. 
Here is the link just in case...
Leopard Bone Step in Harness - Hip Doggie


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

We have these Park Avenue custom harnesses for walking:








Pic of my cute hubby walking 2 of them:









Up close pic of the style:









The harnesses we use for the car seat:


----------



## macster (Oct 27, 2011)

@ LS: Thanks for the tip 
@ Jezuschick: The last pic is to cute!! Love the hot pink <3

I have a 'blooper' pic of mac, I has a puppia harness in a size M to try on, 
but it was way way to big hihi


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

He is like Houdini, the escape artist!

He is so pretty. Between he and Brody, Eden is all smitten with the handsome black and tan boys here!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Karen, those Park Avenue harnesses are very nice! Off to Google I go! haha
And your hubby really IS cute. I never knew just how tiny your pups were
until I saw that picture of hubby walking them. SO sweet!


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

I swear Brody looks like a dog model in every pic you show of him! :glasses8:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Christabelle said:


> I swear Brody looks like a dog model in every pic you show of him! :glasses8:


Isn't THAT the truth!! I agree.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody says THANK YOU Karen and Christa.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I would post one if Audrey Lyn walked! lol She has 2 harnesses that just sit in her dresser. And LS, Audrey has almost the same collar as Chanel.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Audreybabypup said:


> ... And LS, Audrey has almost the same collar as Chanel.


Oh how cute! I like that collar it's girly. But I don't use it often, I find it a 
bit large for Chanel. I would love to see some recent pictures of Audrey!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Wow, I love everybody's harnesses! Holly's is so basic in comparison, I'm almost ashamed to post a pic of it. But here it is anyway.










PS I'm not normally a fan of the color yellow, but Chanel looks absolutely gorgeous in it!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww Holly & her friend.  Very sweet shot!
And I KNOW! I don't usually like yellow either, but it seems cute on Chanel.
I wasn't too sure about it though, so I'm glad to hear you like it.


----------



## macster (Oct 27, 2011)

How cool is this: I go to sleep and when I wakeup and check the forum I see all you guys left a message!! It was a nice surprise, becouse the Chi forum in Holland isn`t that big, so I`d be lucky to get 2 or 3 responses in a day in a topic like this.. So you guys are great! 

@ Karen: I think Eden is just adorable! 
@ Hollysmom: Thanks for sharing your pic! Doesn`t matter that its simpel, she still looks cute!


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

I use a ferret or small rabbit basic haress when LeStat goes out.
It fits him but not when he has a jacket on.

I've tried to fid other harness's here but can't seem to fid ay. I used to use a ferret mesh harness when he was even smaller but he actually grew out of that one....only because it was a guinea pig harness...no kidding!

I saw a lady walking her chi in a puppia harness the other night, the first time I'd seen one, so ow Iknow I can get them in the UK I need to now which size will fit LeStat!
His neck measures around 4.5 inches, his chest around 7-8 inches and his back is about 6 inches long from neck to butt. What size might fit him? He's currently running between 2lb 8ozs and 2lb 15ozs depending on how he's eating!

Next time he goes out I'll get a pic of him in his bright red ferret harness.


----------



## macster (Oct 27, 2011)

Haha so cute! when Mac was a pup we bought him a guinea pig bed
all the dog beds were so big!

I think you will need an XS puppia harness. Mac has an 18cm neck and 28cm chest and an S size fits him with a little room to grow.

Hope it helps


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

macster said:


> Haha so cute! when Mac was a pup we bought him a guinea pig bed
> all the dog beds were so big!
> 
> I think you will need an XS puppia harness. Mac has an 18cm neck and 28cm chest and an S size fits him with a little room to grow.
> ...


It says the xs is for neck size 7-9 inches and with LeStat only being about 4.5-5 inches I think that will be too big.
If I knew ayone else with a chi, or dog that that would fit, I'd buy one so that if it didn't fit him I could give it away but they are a bit expensive to be lying around in a drawer. He's not going to grow anymore either so I think I'm going to have to find another make that does smaller harnesses which is a bit disappointing as I really liked the one I saw the other night.

I've just found this rabbit harness that seems as if it will fit LeStat. Neck size 14.19cm so might fit him....cheap enough to waste the money as well....I actually have a rabbit it will fit if it's too big for him.

Carriers & Harnesses : Rabbit SECURITY Harness - Comfort Jogging Harness GUARD BUNNY : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

All my chi's have puppia harnesses - 2 of them are too big for XS but to small for a small - It's no problem we just stitch them up to fit!!


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

A few photos 




















Zeta in a 'DEAR DOG' harness


----------



## macster (Oct 27, 2011)

I love the purple Puppia!!! Verry nice 

Mmm sorry that the xs puppia is still to big.. the rabbit harness looks cute!
A brand that makes verry small harnesses is Doxtasy, there xxs harness
is so small Mac could wear it as a puppy. I don`t know if they have the brand were you live,
but if they do its worth looking into.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Here is a PUPPIA harness that should fit LeStat in the XS, according to your measurements.
This model I used to have when Chanel was a pup, it is made much smaller than Puppia
mesh harnesses.

: PuppiaUS.com :


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

I will take some photos tonight and post them 
I must say I am loving all the puppia harnesses on here! 
I think I need to invest in some


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

I've found a site in the UK that I can get Doxtasy thankyou.

I like those puppia harnesses as well, they are more or less the same style as the rabbit harness I posted a link to, that site is only wholesale so I'll have to see if I can get those in the UK or posted from the US.

When I was looking for collars for him I ended up having to buy 'tiny kitten' ones but my jrt just chewed them off of his neck so I gave up on collars in the house.


----------



## macster (Oct 27, 2011)

A that`s great  
They also have very small coats, hoodies and fleece jackets!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Harness made by Hot Dogs All Dressed, I like this one, very soft and durable.



















I've been in love with their products for a long time, my boys have been wearing
their harnesses and collars for 3 years, and Chanel since she was just a pup,
my little Kissa too(RIP). Their pictures are even on the Hot Dogs' site.  
Here are a couple in harnesses, but there are more on pages 9,10,11,12,14 and 16, we are good customers,lol...

Hot Dogs All Dressed - Chanel
Hot Dogs All Dressed - Chanel
Hot Dogs All Dressed - Handsome Brothers


----------



## macster (Oct 27, 2011)

Love the harnesses, they indeed look like good quality products!
The two brothers are they Basenji`s? They are stunning!!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Aww Holly & her friend.  Very sweet shot!


Thanks LS. It's one of my favorites. Guess that's why I choose it as my avatar. 




macster said:


> @ Hollysmom: Thanks for sharing your pic! Doesn`t matter that its simpel, she still looks cute!


You're welcome macster. And thank you!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

macster said:


> Love the harnesses, they indeed look like good quality products!
> The two brothers are they Basenji`s? They are stunning!!


Yes they are. 
Basenji litter mates, Rocky(red&white) and Benji(tri).
Thank you for the compliment, I'm crazy about my boys.


----------



## Gilly (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh I love that harness with security written on it  Neil works nightshift as a security guard so he could have his little security chi on patrol with him


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

You guys are all so fancy I just use a pronged choke chain on Bijoux to train her not to be afraid.
.
.
.
.
.

Kidding! Totally had your blood boiling didn't I  Bijoux actually has just a normal Harness we used to have the cutest puppia-like harness we got from Elaine but sadly Bijoux outgrew it. Looks like I have some shopping to do...poor me : p


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

mooberry said:


> You guys are all so fancy I just use a pronged choke chain on Bijoux to train her not to be afraid.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Oh please! I didn't fall for it for one second, I know you better by now. 
Nice try though! lol


----------



## macster (Oct 27, 2011)

Hihi I had to read it twice, then I thought "what the.." then i saw the rest of your post. lol


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Christabelle said:


> I swear Brody looks like a dog model in every pic you show of him! :glasses8:


lmao! I agree. I was thinking...boy if they had a chihuahua playmate of the year issue, Brody would be on the cover (fully clothed of course lol)!


----------

